# Tips canine teeth broken



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Yesterday evening I discovered my 8 months old pup was missing the tips of two of his canine teeth. I think this is due to his (with sand covered) Jolly Egg. I kept kleaning it when I just got him the egg, but as it got filthy again right away, I stopped doing it. Didn't think of sand effect on the teeth, which in retrospect was quite stupid of me. 

I just got of the phone with the vet's assistant, she told me that I shouldn't worry much about it, unless it worsens. He is too young to lose more of his teeth. I could still let him play with the ball, but would have to clean it thoroughly. 

Does anybody have experience with this? Any tips?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep. Never had a problem - I think because it is gradual wear.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Gradual wear at such a young age? Good to hear it's not a problem. 
I do feel bad, even though that's useless. Those canines are beautiful, and now two of them are noticeably shorter.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd say get rid of the jolly ball. Get something softer.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought an extreme Kong ball for him. The issue is that he destroys every toy quite fast, and I don't want to leave him without things to play with, but I also don't have an endless wallet.  
Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not broken. Just worn. It's why I don't give them Jolly eggs and balls. The ball material is hard on their teeth.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, worn is a far better choice of words. 
Even a rubber ball? Or are you mainly talking about tennis balls?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They have the soft jolly ball the rubbery ones. I do not understand the plastic jolly ball thing. Just wanted to caution you with tennis balls I know of a dog that got one lodged in his throat and suffocated- a golden retriever. I do like the chuck it balls they have the holes on both sides in case they get lodged in the throat for air and also make their balls in larger sizes to avoid any lodging.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, I definitely don't use tennis balls. I have never seen a softer Jolly Egg, but maybe I've not looked hard enough. I could always order it from the American Amazon I guess. 
They sell the cuckit collection here, will look into that!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jenny720;8043937 I do like the chuck it balls they have the holes on both sides in case they get lodged in the throat for air and also make their balls in larger sizes to avoid any lodging.[/QUOTE said:


> The holes are only in two sides, opposite of each other, and depending on the position of the ball when lodged in the throat, can still cause suffocation. I have these as well and put a cotton rope through it and throw it like that so it will never be an issue. The orange and blue ones, especially for the Chuckit, seem to be safer as the surface is more rugged, making sliding into the throat less likely.
> As for tennis balls, I only use them for fetching from water but put them in a sock to prevent wear of the teeth.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IT is hard when you have a destructo dog.

I have the hard plastic toys which they dearly love and they DO wear on the teath but a Jolly ball will not last one day at my house. Even the Jolly Egg is wearing through in about 2 months.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Henricus said:


> Thanks, I definitely don't use tennis balls. I have never seen a softer Jolly Egg, but maybe I've not looked hard enough. I could always order it from the American Amazon I guess.
> They sell the cuckit collection here, will look into that!


Not eggs jolly balls you can buy them in horse tack stores they are originally meant for horses or started that way- I think.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Jenny720;8043937 I do like the chuck it balls they have the holes on both sides in case they get lodged in the throat for air and also make their balls in larger sizes to avoid any lodging.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > The holes are only in two sides, opposite of each other, and depending on the position of the ball when lodged in the throat, can still cause suffocation. I have these as well and put a cotton rope through it and throw it like that so it will never be an issue. The orange and blue ones, especially for the Chuckit, seem to be safer as the surface is more rugged, making sliding into the throat less likely.
> ...


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Not eggs jolly balls you can buy them in horse tack stores they are originally meant for horses or started that way- I think.


Didn't see your message. Thanks, I hadn't searched other "Jolly" products, only knew about the Egg. I will order a Jolly Ball!


----------

